# Mercedes Black CLK - Newbie engine bay detailing - advice requested!



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Need a bit advice fellow detailers as to how to detail my CLK engine.
Its a little dirty and could do with some TLC!
Problem is im fairly new to detailing and a bit nervous about taking this task on especially where water is involved!
Need advice on what parts i should cover!

Thanks very much!


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Read my Rav 4 post in this forum. Easy peasy. Just spray on degreaser (gunk/ AG or similar) and rinse off after 10 min. You can use a brush to work the stuff in I suppose bit I didnt on the rav. I never cover anything from water- it wont harm it.


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

voodoocars said:


> Read my Rav 4 post in this forum. Easy peasy. Just spray on degreaser (gunk/ AG or similar) and rinse off after 10 min. You can use a brush to work the stuff in I suppose bit I didnt on the rav. I never cover anything from water- it wont harm it.


I did just that!!

I used AG engine cand machine cleaner and megs tyre gel :thumb:

Check it!

Before.










After.


----------



## Nil by mouth (Apr 15, 2012)

Looking good !
How long did that lot take you dude ?
And how "WET" did you get bay ? I mean , did you wipe areas or actually spray water around :doublesho
Cheers :thumb:


----------



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

That's better...


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Great work there Bud. Looks nice and clean.


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

That is one hell of a turn around, may have to brave this myself and give it ago


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

You lucky man. 
Just for future reference cover plug/socket combo with plastic and wrap around kitchen type alu foil before spraying the engine with water.


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Nil by mouth said:


> Looking good !
> How long did that lot take you dude ?
> And how "WET" did you get bay ? I mean , did you wipe areas or actually spray water around :doublesho
> Cheers :thumb:


Didn't wet all areas with a hose, only the ones i knew i couldn't do any harm with. 
The more sensitive areas used a combo of damp cloth, paintbrushes and ag engine degreaser, whole time to clean approx 1.5 hours.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Huge improvement, great results.

You could then go over the plastics with something like AG vinyl and rubber care.

I use this on mine after a good clean and it brings them up a treat.


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

To be honest i found the megs tyre gel fab - havent got AG Vinyl stuff.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great before and after shots!!!


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

More room under your bay than mine the 3.0 V6 lumps fill the bay


----------



## NeilA (May 7, 2013)

Paul.D said:


> More room under your bay than mine the 3.0 V6 lumps fill the bay


That makes very envious!
Im going for a SL500 next year :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great results mate ! Next time wrap your alternator also fella , will be safer on your electrics .


----------

